# How Often Do You Wash Your Hair?



## magneticheart (Dec 10, 2008)

I found this article about Jessica Simpson that says...

Quote:
She only washes her hair about two to three times a month. I told Jess a long time ago that you should only wash your hair a few times a week, and in between, rinse it and condition it. And her hair looks fantastic all the time http://music.msn.com/music/hotgossip/12-04-08_3/And that's a quote from her dad, my dad wouldn't know what size shoe I was let alone how often I wash my hair! Lol, but that's off topic.

So I was wondering how often do you guys wash your hair? Do you wash it everyday or only a couple of times a month?

I wash my hair every other day. I should leave it a bit longer really because I have greasy hair but I can't not wash my hair when it's greasy so I go around in circles.


----------



## LovinMakeup (Dec 10, 2008)

I wash my hair every day during the week. But sometimes on the weekends if I don't have anywhere to be I'll leave it. It's hard for me to though because I have greasy hair and I feel nasty not washing it ya know?


----------



## Ozee (Dec 10, 2008)

I usually wash mine every few days, unless its been a realy hot sticky day.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Dec 10, 2008)

Usually every other day, sometimes I'll go an extra day though. My hair doesn't really get greasy and I don't use much product.


----------



## laurafaye (Dec 10, 2008)

My hair doesn't really get greasy quick so about once every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 10, 2008)

usually I'll wash it if it looks like it's starting to get greasy. So, maybe every 2 days? so wash it, leave it 2 days on on the 2nd evening wash


----------



## laurie_lu (Dec 10, 2008)

Everyday or else I look like a grease ball.


----------



## fawp (Dec 10, 2008)

Every other day. I skip on off days and weekends and just wash it before I go back to work/out in public. My hair looks good the first day I wash and blow dry it (clean, flat-ironed, and a little textured) and on the second day when it's just a tiny bit oily (more volume, piecer, a little bit funkier). If I go a third day, it's just one big hot mess!

I've heard a lot of people say you shouldn't shampoo too often...just condition and rinse. Maybe I should try that for a week or so and see how it works for me.


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Dec 10, 2008)

I go about two days, then wash it on the 3rd morning.


----------



## Roxie (Dec 11, 2008)

I wash my hair everyday. I end up with dull looking hair if I don't. I didn't one day when I was a camp last weekend, luckily for me I was wearing a helmet most the the time and swimming the rest. I looked terrible at dinner though because I hadn't washed my hair!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 11, 2008)

i used to do it once a week, but than i realized it starts to look gross after few days, now i wash my hair every oher day


----------



## Ozee (Dec 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard a lot of people say you shouldn't shampoo too often...just condition and rinse. Maybe I should try that for a week or so and see how it works for me.

Funny you shoud mention, other night at 3am when i couldn't sleep. An infomercial was on about a hair product like that. I watched it straight for an hr and half but do you think i can rememeber the name of it now....San-something or other.. looks pretty good.

I googled, i was way of.. Chazdeanwen is the name of it


----------



## Karren (Dec 11, 2008)

Evert weekday.. Maybe once on weekends...

And ewwwwww. Twice a month??


----------



## esha (Dec 11, 2008)

I have to wash mine everyday if I'm going somewhere, it's the only thing that wakes me up. It's not even the fact that it looks greasy, it just feels greasy to me and the only thing that'll wake me up in the morning.


----------



## purplejasmine (Dec 11, 2008)

everyday or every other day.

i wash my hair first thing in the morning when i have somewhere to go. i hate how it gets dried/funny on the end after sleeping on a pillow.


----------



## speedy (Dec 11, 2008)

I wash my hair twice a week.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 11, 2008)

When I was little, I used to get by with washing 2-3x a wk. Now I have to wash it every single day because my hair gets so oily. 2-3x a month is gross :/


----------



## Lucy (Dec 11, 2008)

nearly every day, if im wearing it wavy it needs to be washed so the waves stay in and look nice!


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 11, 2008)

I have to wash mine every other day. Otherwise it gets really nasty. On the day that I don't wash my hair I always have it in an updo just to conceal any parts that look oily. But that's the max. I can't go any further.


----------



## Panda816 (Dec 11, 2008)

I usually wash my hair everyday unless I am sick. Actually I might go every other day after I color it for a week or so but I am a grease ball and there is no masking it!


----------



## shelley s. (Dec 11, 2008)

I used to wash my hair everyday but I dye it now more so I try to do it less.

I wash it now like every 3 days or so....but since it has been a habit for so long to wash everyday, I usually still condition everyday.....plus my hair has been really really dry and this seems to help


----------



## bCreative (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm trying to treat my hair better so I try and wash it every week.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Dec 11, 2008)

i used to wash everyday otherwise I feel soo dirty!But after coming to france, Ive realised that washing my hair everyday had caused me bad itchy dandruff ( dry weather) and hair dropping at alarming rate!My hair never drop this much..Im compmetely idealess on what to do, fixed an appointment with doc


----------



## fawp (Dec 11, 2008)

Okay, this morning when I "washed" my hair, I skipped the shampoo and only used conditioner. I'm going to style it like normal and see how it wears. I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## daer0n (Dec 11, 2008)

I only wash it two three times a week, i can't just condition it because it gets super greasy because i get too sweaty when i workout so i have to shampoo it. Otherwise i feel gross lol.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Dec 11, 2008)

I wash mine every day... lol

Maybe I'll start trying to only wash it a couple days a week and see if there is any improvement... I think that I'd feel gross though! My hair starts to look nasty quickly!


----------



## Anna (Dec 11, 2008)

every day, sometimes twice a day. i would love to know how you cang et away with not washing it. my hair gets greasey lip flat gross eww


----------



## fawp (Dec 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, this morning when I "washed" my hair, I skipped the shampoo and only used conditioner. I'm going to style it like normal and see how it wears. I'll keep ya'll updated. So far, so good! My hair feels a little heavier than normal and it doesn't feel"clean" like it usually does when I first wash it but it doesn't feel dirty or greasy, either. In fact, it was easier to style today than normal and I didn't have to use as much or as many products. Plus, no flyaways!...which is always a big problem for me.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 11, 2008)

I wash my hair every second day.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

I used to wash my hair everyday but after moving to California I found the dry climate made my hair get less oily. Now I wash it every other day, sometimes even less. I try to align it with my workout schedule. If I run every other morning I'll just shower and wash my hair afterwards. You can also try Lulu's Organic Hair Powder, it's a dry shampoo that absorbs the excess oil in your hair. It's a great substitute for going through the whole regime of washing your hair if you're only a little bit greasy.


----------



## Fataliya (Dec 11, 2008)

I wash mine every day, because I use product to spike it up.

I guess that's an advantage to short hair..if it gets damaged, you just cut the shit off.


----------



## chandrika (Dec 12, 2008)

I hope I do not sound disgusting....but I only wash my hair once a week, on a Saturday. I have quite thick hair and it does not get greasy, if I wash it alot it gets too frizzy. So I wash it once a week and then in between I keep it clean with leave in products and brushing.

ps..I have a bath everyday...it is only my hair that stays dry!


----------



## Asha* (Dec 12, 2008)

I wash my hair every two or three days, because it get's oily quick. I allways air dry it and i hardly use any styling agents. Although i have long hair it doesn't split a lot.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Dec 13, 2008)

hmm,sometimes i do wash my every day.....and sometimes i don't.

like for example,last year i was basically obsessed(i know,ugly word) with From First To Last,only because i thought Sonny Moore was so uber hot..... and so,i would follow his hair thing,which was a shower once a week,leaving all the grease in your hair,and then teasing it like crazy to get the emo/dirtiness of Sonny Moore. that only lasted for 5 weeks.

but i must say,the less you wash your hair,the less colour washout you get,which was nice because i kinda had the Pixie Acia hair dye thing,black and pink is hard to keep in your hair when your a natural ginger....


----------



## AVfan (Dec 13, 2008)

Some of you are very lucky I think of myself as the very, very unlucky one! I have to wash my hair every single day including weekends because if I do not wash my hair everyday it gets so greasy/oily by the very next day. Not just that but I'm a very cleanly kind of person hygiene means a lot to me so I just can't go without showering everyday anyway!


----------



## katyara (Dec 13, 2008)

I wash my hair Mondays, Wednesdays, and Saturdays. xD. Now that I've actually written it out it seems kinda pathetic that I have a sechdule...


----------



## Saints (Dec 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *esha129* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have to wash mine everyday if I'm going somewhere, it's the only thing that wakes me up. It's not even the fact that it looks greasy, it just feels greasy to me and the only thing that'll wake me up in the morning. Samt for me


----------



## Galena (Dec 15, 2008)

I went through this no shampoo all naturalness phase, but I used like baking soda and vinegar to wash my hair - it actually felt better than with shampoo, but you have a period of about a month of yucky hair whilst your scalp gets used to it. I dyed my hair recently which upset all the natural balances I had... and I can't be bothered with a month of blah right now, so it's back to shampooing about two or three times a week


----------



## Anthea (Dec 15, 2008)

I usually wash mine everyday as it only takes a few seconds....well what's left of my real hair


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 15, 2008)

2-3 times a week!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 15, 2008)

My hair is fairly short (chin-length), very fine, very thin, dark blonde, and stick-straight. So I have to wash it EVERY DAY; sometimes in the summer when it's especially hot &amp; humid here in the "Sah-owth" I even have to wash it when I get home from work if I'm going out in the evening or if I'm just truly gross and sweaty and need a shower before I touch furniture, LOL! My sister is the total opposite with dark brown, long, curly hair you can barely get a comb through. (She got Dad's hair, I got Mom's, our brother is exactly in the middle.) She can go several days between washings, in fact if she washes every day it gets wildly curly and unmanageable. She envies my hair and I envy hers, isn't that the way it always goes?


----------



## magosienne (Dec 15, 2008)

I wash mine everyday, maybe i can skip during the weekend, but during the week, warm water on my head wakes me up, and i've tried just wetting my hair, i still have my roots greasy and curtain hair (aka no volume), so i prefer washing everyday.


----------



## Jinx (Dec 15, 2008)

Anymore, I only wash when I need to.

I used to wash everyday as long as I was wearing my hair "natural" and not flat ironing it, but I've been keeping it straight and it takes way too long to flat iron every day (over 2 hours from blow dry to finish- I got a lot of hair and it's crazy thick, plus that's just too much heat everyday, sooo destructive!) so I only wash when I have too much product build up or my scalp gets flakey or my hair isn't responding to styling.

And a lot of times it's only conditioner washing, not shampoo (like when I color my hair, obviously no shampoo in that process.)

So it varies. Could be once a week, could be 2 times a week, could be 3 times in a month.


----------



## NYchic (Dec 16, 2008)

I wash it every other day. I don't think it's good to wash your hair every single day.


----------



## candyjane (Dec 29, 2008)

i wash it every other day and it still gets really gross sometimes. the thought of only a few times a month scares me


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Dec 30, 2008)

once a week but i have relaxed aa hair so you cant wash it a whole whole lot. My hair is dry especially in the winter so once a week def in the winter and twice a week in the summer time.


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 4, 2009)

I wash my hair every 2 or 3 days, depends if it looks greasy and how much products I have used





btw I read the article about Jessica Simpson (she has gorgeous hair all the time) and I think it was not her dad that said the fact about her hair but Ken Paves, her hairstylist.






*I would love him to take care of my hair for once because he does a good job with Jess


----------



## cindyks625 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have short fine hair, oily scalp. I wash it every other day. At first, skipping a day drove me crazy and I thought my hair was greasy. But after a while, my scalp adjusted and every other day is fine now. I rinse it every day and condition, and it works for me.


----------



## Mylala88 (Jan 5, 2009)

i wash from every day to every other. I lean towards the latter during the summer (with intensive conditioner since i have thick long hair) and the former during the summer.


----------



## ladyfrosty (Jan 8, 2009)

Every other day or sometimes every 3rd day. I usually wash my fringe every day though because it gets greasy, and I don't want to wash my hair too often.


----------



## fluffypigeon (Jan 9, 2009)

evrey couple of days now, my hairdresser told me i washed it too much when i told her sometimes twice a day i used to have this weird thing that if my cows lick (my quiff thing that never goes away) wasn't sitting properly when i tonged my hair i had to re-wash my hair, weird i know but i've grown to like my weird kink in my fringe lol, i hope someone knows what i'm on about i dont know the actual term its like a little sticky up bit



x


----------



## aisulila (Jan 10, 2009)

I was my hair everytwo weeks. Since I'm african america, my hai is actually very dry, so I have to put oil on it and stuff. When I usually tell caucasian people about that, they're like WHAT?

xD


----------



## Xryn (Jan 12, 2009)

daily

sometimes every other day


----------



## szie (Jan 13, 2009)

Every other day, though that's kind of stretching it since my hair gets gross by the 2nd day



.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Jan 15, 2009)

I wash my hair every day with cleansers from the dermatologist. I have to because of problems with seborrheic dermatitist. Otherwise I have major dandruff problems.


----------



## Sarah Beth (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't like the way my hair feels or looks if I don't wash it every day. It gets a bit greasy.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 17, 2009)

Everyday, if not the roots of the hairs get really oily.


----------



## Aggie125 (Jan 17, 2009)

Everyday. The second day my hair looks greasy. But if I wash them in a morning, they keep fresh until night, so it's not that bad.


----------



## aney (Jan 18, 2009)

I wash them about twice a week!


----------



## ivette (Jan 18, 2009)

my hair isn't greasy at all. i usually wash/condition every 2-3 days. if i overwash it gets unmanageable


----------



## Glamorista (Jan 18, 2009)

I wash my hair every 3 days. I used to wash them everyday or every 2 days but it would dry them out. I have long and naturally big, thick and frizzy hair so the whole process of washing takes time and I dont want to go thru that everyday either! The thing is that my scalp can get greasy and the style (I put some mousse and spray to define curls) doesnt hold after 2 days.


----------



## Searesrayne (Jan 19, 2009)

Ummm I wash my hair everyday when i'm that time of month when my hair gets greasy in like an hour xD but other that maybe every other day xD depending if i feel oily and gross LOL


----------



## Angelic_Panda (Jan 19, 2009)

I have to wash my hair everyday, i have naturally oily scalp, if i dont wash for a day, its too unbearable!


----------



## BelleBeryl (Mar 2, 2009)

I wash my silvergrey/dark long hair in winter twice a week and in summer more often if the weather is hot


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 3, 2009)

This is going to sound really gross...but I wash my hair once a week. Let me explain....if you train your scalp to not produce a ton of oil (yeah its possible!) your hair won't look oily/greasy for quite a while. A common mistake people with oily scalps make is washing their hair daily - if not more then once a day. Doing this actually increase and stimulates the oil glands thus causing your hair to produce more oil. I have the healthiest hair of anyone I know, and even on the 5 or 6th day, my hair doesnt look dirty, feel dirty or have an odour to it.


----------



## kuuipo415 (Mar 3, 2009)

I was only 2-3 times a week. luckily my hair does not get greasy easily. I also use the Ojon rub out dry shampoo. Works pretty good but the smell! oh man!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *kuuipo415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was only 2-3 times a week. luckily my hair does not get greasy easily. I also use the Ojon rub out dry shampoo. Works pretty good but the smell! oh man! I know....it smells like crap...literally!!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 3, 2009)

I wash my hair every day, but I have to because of the products I put in it to style it.

But it's short, so if it's damaged, it's cut off in a coupla weeks anyway.


----------



## spanisheyes (Mar 3, 2009)

I wash my Hair every 2 days. Only because I have lots of fall out everytime i wash it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 4, 2009)

I wash my hair sun tue and thurs. I have a lot of fall out which sucks and I dont know how to fix it.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wash my hair sun tue and thurs. I have a lot of fall out which sucks and I dont know how to fix it. Do you use a lot of styling products (gel/mousse/hair spray) in your hair?


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG surely thats not true, i wash my hair every single day and have done for years. I can't not as it gets oily very easily


----------



## cerulean19 (Mar 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is going to sound really gross...but I wash my hair once a week. Let me explain....if you train your scalp to not produce a ton of oil (yeah its possible!) your hair won't look oily/greasy for quite a while. A common mistake people with oily scalps make is washing their hair daily - if not more then once a day. Doing this actually increase and stimulates the oil glands thus causing your hair to produce more oil. I have the healthiest hair of anyone I know, and even on the 5 or 6th day, my hair doesnt look dirty, feel dirty or have an odour to it. I wash my hair every morning because i wake up with it all oily and flattened cuz of the grease but I tired once washing it only every other day for maybe 4 days but I couldnt take it. I could smell my hair and it felt gross and I always had it up because leaving it down looked terrible and like I hadnt washed it. Do you think maybe my head just has to get used to it for a while before I see it improve? How do you keep it looking fresh for a whole week? Or maybe you just naturally don't have an oily scalp?


----------



## Noir Sakura (Mar 13, 2009)

I shampoo once a week, but only rinse and condition when my hair is feeling dry the other days of the week. I've never had oily hair so shampooing makes no sense for me. But since my hair is curly, it sometimes gets really dry and that's when I do the rinse and condition thing.


----------



## kerasaki (Mar 13, 2009)

I used to wash it once a week when I was little, but now it's twice a week. My hair is very long and thick, and they don't get greasy at all. (Well, it might, if I leave it unwashed for more than five days.) I don't see the need to wash it more often, considering it looks fabulous and doesn't smell. The funny thing is, on the fourth day I sometimes complain that it doesn't look so good, and everyone disagrees with me and thinks I've just washed it yesterday. I guess I'm lucky to not have greasy hair, because if I'd have to curl it or straighten it--which is what I always do after washing--everyday, I'd be seriously unhappy. LOL.


----------



## tika (Mar 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is going to sound really gross...but I wash my hair once a week. Let me explain....if you train your scalp to not produce a ton of oil (yeah its possible!) your hair won't look oily/greasy for quite a while. A common mistake people with oily scalps make is washing their hair daily - if not more then once a day. Doing this actually increase and stimulates the oil glands thus causing your hair to produce more oil. I have the healthiest hair of anyone I know, and even on the 5 or 6th day, my hair doesnt look dirty, feel dirty or have an odour to it. I do this too! A few years ago I switched to shampooing once a week (and rinsing or cleansing with a conditioner between). After a week of adjustment for my scalp's oil production, the "greasy" look went away. During that week or so, I rinsed every day, but no shampoo. Now my scalp doesn't get greasy and I rinse once every few days, and shampoo once every week or two. I was using WEN products at the time, but now I use a less expensive brand from the drugstore.
My hair has never looked so healthy and shiny, probably because I don't have to heat and style it every day. I have longish, thick, wavy/curly (depending on humidity) hair, so maybe the texture helps to keep my hair looking fresh (ie. not flat) for several days.


----------



## rlise (Mar 17, 2009)

shoot! its a major ordeal about my tresses! i naturally have excessively THICK, COARSE, part wave part spiral curls. so if im going au naturale then basically every 2-3 because if im going curly then at some point the massive amount of curls is going UP! but god i love straight hair - my maxius god i love it too - so if take the hour and a half to do my hair you best bet im not going out in the rain nor am i washing until I ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO! which i can almost a full 6 days. my hair is naturally very dry because of course of the type curlage i got... so i can actually get away with it for a lil bit! plus oily on m hair is just slick shininess for me! of course gotta use the smell good stuff!


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is going to sound really gross...but I wash my hair once a week. Let me explain....if you train your scalp to not produce a ton of oil (yeah its possible!) your hair won't look oily/greasy for quite a while. A common mistake people with oily scalps make is washing their hair daily - if not more then once a day. Doing this actually increase and stimulates the oil glands thus causing your hair to produce more oil. I have the healthiest hair of anyone I know, and even on the 5 or 6th day, my hair doesnt look dirty, feel dirty or have an odour to it. Do you use styling products? If you use products it can speed up the need to wash it .


----------



## Asocialisten (Mar 21, 2009)

I wash mine once a week.


----------



## makennasdoll (Mar 21, 2009)

Every other day is normally what i do. Sometimes I can go 3 days but it is rare though.


----------



## mynameisanna (Mar 23, 2009)

usually 2 to 3 times a week. i used to wash it alot more but i read in a magazine once that you shouldnt wash curly hair more than twice a week... 2-3 times works for me since my hair doesnt get oily or anything.


----------



## Lyrical (Mar 25, 2009)

I wash my hair every other day. If I use shampoo, I do a CWC wash (conditioner on length, wash scalp area, rinse, condition again) or CO wash (wash with a light conditioner). This routine has seriously been one of the best things I've ever discovered for my waist length hair.


----------



## purpleRain (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lyrical* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wash my hair every other day. If I use shampoo, I do a CWC wash (conditioner on length, wash scalp area, rinse, condition again) or CO wash (wash with a light conditioner). This routine has seriously been one of the best things I've ever discovered for my waist length hair. Why you start with a conditioner?


----------



## Lyrical (Mar 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why you start with a conditioner? The length of my hair doesn't need as much cleansing as the scalp area. The conditioner also protects the length from the shampoo.


----------



## cracottepink (Apr 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Rotting Beauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I go about two days, then wash it on the 3rd morning. hey i love your video,it is so much fun
i was my hair twices a week ,i have a condition call hyper seborhea,

so i can t was it every other day,i did find a good shampoo Aubrey Organic Green Tea

it does help me a lot and no chemicals.


----------



## andy1078 (Apr 17, 2009)

a month!! wow, ill go 2 days but a month!

that is good to know by the way


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 17, 2009)

I wash every other day


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Apr 17, 2009)

every other day


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Galena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went through this no shampoo all naturalness phase, but I used like baking soda and vinegar to wash my hair - it actually felt better than with shampoo, but you have a period of about a month of yucky hair whilst your scalp gets used to it. I dyed my hair recently which upset all the natural balances I had... and I can't be bothered with a month of blah right now, so it's back to shampooing about two or three times a week Baking soda and vinegar..
What is the thought behind that?

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is going to sound really gross...but I wash my hair once a week. Let me explain....if you train your scalp to not produce a ton of oil (yeah its possible!) your hair won't look oily/greasy for quite a while. A common mistake people with oily scalps make is washing their hair daily - if not more then once a day. Doing this actually increase and stimulates the oil glands thus causing your hair to produce more oil. I have the healthiest hair of anyone I know, and even on the 5 or 6th day, my hair doesnt look dirty, feel dirty or have an odour to it. The curlu method?


----------



## missmignonne (Apr 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TwinkletOes26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif once a week but i have relaxed aa hair so you cant wash it a whole whole lot. My hair is dry especially in the winter so once a week def in the winter and twice a week in the summer time. I wash my hair once a week, too, since it's relaxed but between relaxers it's usually longer than that actually much like Jessica Simpson's regimen.


----------



## Aleshanee (Apr 19, 2009)

i wash my hair every day


----------



## Chachica (Apr 19, 2009)

Twice/3 times a week


----------



## Doya G (Apr 20, 2009)

I wash my hair every week. sometimes less depending on the weather, my acitivities.

but twice a months. wow..


----------



## SearMeCarefully (Apr 26, 2009)

For a long time I went without washing my hair - just conditioner a couple times a week and massaging my scalp (CG method). The first week or so my hair was greasy because it was overproducing sebum to make up for the harsh shampoos I was using but that evened out pretty quickly. I did this for about a yearish? with great results.

Now I use a "cleansing conditioner" it's kind of like a really hydrating shampoo. Its DevaCurl No-Poo and it smells wonderful and is soo moisturizing! I use this once a week on my scalp only. (plus conditioning/massaging couple times a week)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is going to sound really gross...but I wash my hair once a week. Let me explain....if you train your scalp to not produce a ton of oil (yeah its possible!) your hair won't look oily/greasy for quite a while. A common mistake people with oily scalps make is washing their hair daily - if not more then once a day. Doing this actually increase and stimulates the oil glands thus causing your hair to produce more oil. I have the healthiest hair of anyone I know, and even on the 5 or 6th day, my hair doesnt look dirty, feel dirty or have an odour to it. Lol this is what I mean - you're not the only one and I don't think its gross at all! I've actually read/know of many women that will only use water and massaging their scalp to cleanse and have great results. My hair needs plenty of conditioner though, specially in my climate


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (May 24, 2009)

I wash mine every other day, 'cause that's how long it takes before it starts looking oily.


----------



## cinderella (May 27, 2009)

I wash my hair two times a week.


----------



## gaurav123 (Jun 2, 2009)

It basically describes a beauty phenomenon in which people don't wash their hair anymore, or at least more infrequently. The article has interview quotes from various people and the reason for not washing their hair include things like, it's more convenient and fun to get it washed and styled professionally once a week (obviously a girl,) or that oily hair has more shine and texture, and finally, shampoo is evil and is a part of the evil consumption plan. The writer also explains that 'textured locks and full hair' are now in vogue again (compared to straigtened hair,) and that dry shampoo sales are up.

The main reason why I called the article weird is because it is very one-sided. The whole article had two short paragraphs about scientists being sceptical about this. (I'm not a good writer myself, but I'm clearly a product of an education system that has brain-washed me into writing pros and cons for everything.) Anyways I want to say, first of all, the people who get their hair washed once a week must not have super oily hair because I know girls who wash their hair in the morning, and by night it already looks oily. By the next day, said girls would look like they've got 80's-era type of hairgel combed in. Secondly, isn't part of the reason we shampoo is to get rid of the dead skin cells that are already littered around in our hair, ie. dandruff? Unless you have white hair, dandruff is probably visible to anyone who is near you. And doesn't dandruff fall onto your black coats?

On the days that I do wash my hair, it takes me 30-40 mins to get ready (-This includes brushing my teeth, taking a shower (includes hairwash and facewash), applying body cream, throwing on jeans and tee, applying skincare products, styling my hair and putting on makeup.) And even I don't think I'm fast enough. Now don't get me wrong, I try not to wash my hair everyday because I really do think it prevents my hair from going dull. I have always been an every-other-day type of gal, (although I do sometimes wash the front/fringe bit everyday.) And on the days I don't leave home, I can go through a couple of days with dirty hair. Usually by the 3rd day, my mum tells me my hair smells and I should wash it, of which I ignore her until I have to actually go out. So hey, most people who know me well think I'm lazy about my hair-washing too, but even I think completely abadoning shampoo is not the way to go. I'm all for people washing their hair as frequently or infrequently as long as they don't smell.

It basically describes a beauty phenomenon in which people don't wash their hair anymore, or at least more infrequently. The article has interview quotes from various people and the reason for not washing their hair include things like, it's more convenient and fun to get it washed and styled professionally once a week (obviously a girl,) or that oily hair has more shine and texture, and finally, shampoo is evil and is a part of the evil consumption plan. The writer also explains that 'textured locks and full hair' are now in vogue again (compared to straigtened hair,) and that dry shampoo sales are up.

The main reason why I called the article weird is because it is very one-sided. The whole article had two short paragraphs about scientists being sceptical about this. (I'm not a good writer myself, but I'm clearly a product of an education system that has brain-washed me into writing pros and cons for everything.) Anyways I want to say, first of all, the people who get their hair washed once a week must not have super oily hair because I know girls who wash their hair in the morning, and by night it already looks oily. By the next day, said girls would look like they've got 80's-era type of hairgel combed in. Secondly, isn't part of the reason we shampoo is to get rid of the dead skin cells that are already littered around in our hair, ie. dandruff? Unless you have white hair, dandruff is probably visible to anyone who is near you. And doesn't dandruff fall onto your black coats?

On the days that I do wash my hair, it takes me 30-40 mins to get ready (-This includes brushing my teeth, taking a shower (includes hairwash and facewash), applying body cream, throwing on jeans and tee, applying skincare products, styling my hair and putting on makeup.) And even I don't think I'm fast enough. Now don't get me wrong, I try not to wash my hair everyday because I really do think it prevents my hair from going dull. I have always been an every-other-day type of gal, (although I do sometimes wash the front/fringe bit everyday.) And on the days I don't leave home, I can go through a couple of days with dirty hair. Usually by the 3rd day, my mum tells me my hair smells and I should wash it, of which I ignore her until I have to actually go out. So hey, most people who know me well think I'm lazy about my hair-washing too, but even I think completely abadoning shampoo is not the way to go. I'm all for people washing their hair as frequently or infrequently as long as they don't smell.


----------



## horsienut (Jun 7, 2009)

I wash my hair every day - I wouldn't *need* to except for the stying products I put in it - I have a very short spiky 'do and if I don't wash the gunk out daily I can't style it! Because my hair is so short (less than 1") I can wash AND style my hair in 5 minutes so washing it daily is not time consuming.

I have color-treated hair and use a color-protect shampoo and no conditioner. I do use a leave-in UV color protect spray after shampooing though.


----------



## Cakdel (Jun 7, 2009)

I shampoo my hair every other day, but i condition my hair every day


----------

